# March Birthdays Meet



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Just a thought - there appear to be alot of us with March b'days, and TT's. 
I'd be happy to arrange something if there's enough interest from the b'day crew.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kath

My birthday is Feb 25th but my TTs official birthday (date of PDI) is 1st March - so I think that's close enough to count.

Rob


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

All welcome - especially birthday people (humour me I am a big child ;D)

I was thinking 21st or 22nd March or the following weekend.

How about Brighton? Nice drive, nice pose, nice lunch, meet some new faces.

It's just a thought, I know alot of you are off to IofW, and it maybe too soon afterwards.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kath - would defn be good to have a birthday meet (mine is 20th ) and to wish you bon voyage :-*
Sat 22nd sounds cool...

Brighton is a great TT destination too.... ;D

L


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

It's month early for my own birthday, but I couldn't possibly miss a Brighton meet! ;D

Any intention to stop in town? Parking a single car is difficult at the best of times; a group would have little chance of parking together, except possibly on the very top, open-air floor of one of the multi-storeys. Not much of a pose, but practical if you want to shop, go on the pier, etc.

The council's congestion department has worked hard to make sure everyone is caught by traffic lights at least once every couple of minutes. This means it'll be tricky to keep a convoy together but at least you'll have plenty of opportunity to watch all the empty buses whiz by. 

I'd recommend cruising up & down the seafront a few times followed by a stop at one of the big pubs that are a few miles outside Brighton.
[smiley=cheers.gif]
Alternatively we could do a Wak-stylee night meet, when it'll be just us, a couple of thousand p****d-up clubbers and about half a million taxis. :


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

My birthday yesterday - still hungover, but worth it


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Too far for me to come :'(

Mines Sunday, or have I already mentioned that :


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Too far for me to come :'(
> 
> Mines Sunday, or have I already mentioned that :


Happy birthday , Lisa 
Think of me I'll be coming all the way from Somerset that weekend, but I will do anything to get out of a poetry evening :

Leave it with me over the weekend and I'll look for a pub somewhere just outside but where we can still see the sea [smiley=sunny.gif]

happyb'day for yesterday Huw

I'll be wrapping those cd's then L


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Have done a bit of looking and how about this.......
The Shepherd and Dog 
The Street
Fulking
Tel: +44 (0)1273 857382Â Â Â Â 
Lovely pub for sunny Sunday afternoons (and anytime really) in two 16th century cottages (license first granted 1735). A short drive from Brighton over the downs. Good walking round about. Nice garden and great food. Usually about 5 real ales.

off of the A2037, near enough to find the sea at Peacehaven and quite enough for a nice lunch.

let me know................... ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kath - looks cool - where d'yu want to meet...and did we agree Sat...?

L

Could give Marie a lift too if she want to come btw.. if she can bear my driving of course ;D


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

> The Shepherd and Dog


Good choice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Nice pub, dead easy to find, and if it's too busy the Royal Oak at Poynings is just up the road.
By the way, Peacehaven's actually on the far side of Brighton from the pub, towards Newhaven. :-/


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Good choice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Nice pub, dead easy to find, and if it's too busy the Royal Oak at Poynings is just up the road.
> By the way, Peacehaven's actually on the far side of Brighton from the pub, towards Newhaven. :-/


oopps....sorry, glad it's okay.

Shall we say 12:30 ish?

L - I'll speak to Marie and ask, I'm kipping on her floor later in the week ;D...........well she's on her floor I'm in the bed, what are friends for ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Mine's the 21st ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Mine's the 21st Â ;D


Happy advanced b'day


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Right!.....i ve had the carOooops...i mean my girly.... one week.....and

Went to the Beaconsfield meet today
Got IOW meet next week.....

can i really do the 22nd aswell ???

Pencil me girls....my birthday is the 8th April so hey.....why not! cor am i getting about!



> Mine's the 21st


so i hope you'll be making an appearance at this one too Paul?......no excuses! :-*

NickyB

i'm glad my holiday jabs are up to date ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

COOL! will defn have to do a cruise down from somewhere in sarf London (M25 jn 7 ish...?) Kath do you want to suggest a time and meeting point...?

looks like it could be an all girls cruise too... ;D ;D!

L


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I will ,at the moment, be coming from Somerset (so where are all you West Country TT drivers?). So a cruise from M25 will not include me.........I will be doing the coast road (hence IM re Marie) I will look for a cruise meeting point and post back

Glad you're up for it Nickyb [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Happy advanced b'day Â


Why thank you ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Why thank you Â ;D


You're welcome I expect a thought on the 18th ;D

As for where to meet..................how about the pub and I'll check for any nice views and roads on my drive up. 12:30 okay for ya'll 8)


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Is there any blokes going to this meet? I ain't going if its all birds cos they scare me. Plus, I have noticed that when you get more then 1 woman together in a group they dont talk about cooking or anything girly like that, they talk about rude things designed solely to make me blush e.g. WakiTTa squishing that water baloon thingy at the ferry ticket office :

I hope there are some blokes going! I live 3 minutes from the M23 (near Gatwick) and it would be a shame to miss a meet so close to home. 

WakiTTa bhaabi - are you and Max Wak Power coming???

phoTToniq.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'm tempted to go,will need some more info about what's happening etc.........Louise ? ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

No sorry...i wont be able to make it......and enough with the bhabhi..  ;D....Farha is quite appropriate to my age.......cheek of it...... ...No sorry. I have invited some people over to dinner i=on Sunday.....so i will be slaving away in the kitchen preparing..a curry.......i hope they are grateful. ..i only met them recently.....
And i didnt realise you were standing there when i did that thing with the water ball.... .....Thanks for telling everyone though :-X 

Farha


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Could I come too? My birthday's in October, but the TT's is 31 March.

And it sounds too good to miss!!


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

> Is there any blokes going to this meet? I ain't going if its all birds cos they scare me.


I'll be there for moral support. ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

COOL guys! Let's just hope the weather holds...

Kath (birthday tomorrow) is driving up from the West Country along the coast route (M27 etc I guess) so she is planning to meet us at the Shepherd and Dog pub in Fulking at 12:30...

So that makes the rest of us:

emvsisi ( :-/ sorry not sure of your real name..)
Nicky
Amir (Phottoniq)
Paul (MAPG)
Chris (ccc) 
me

Who would be on for a rendevous somewhere near the M23/M25 intersection at 10:30 for 11:00? That would give us plenty of time to take the long route to Brighton and cruise the seafront before lunch (she says as if she knows a good route - any volunteers to lead the way?)

So please post if you want to meet to cruise down from London.

Amir - can you suggest a place to meet?
Anyone know an interesting route to Brighton?

Louise


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Louise you sweety you sorted the enquiries :-*

Yeh I'll be the under thirty one ;D at the pub suffering from an ever increasing waist line as everyone fattens me up before I disappear ;D.......................I'm still 8)

I'm am actually staying in Brighton for the night if any one wants to join me , I can promoise much wine and alot of fun....................... 

If anyone wants to meet up along the A272.......................TTotal are you not up for it ???

I will be online tomorrow then not until Friday so Louise you can phone me if you have any questions..............................am really looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I'm am actually staying in Brighton for the night if any one wants to join me , I can promoise much wine and alot of fun.......................


This sounds too good to be true,especially as it's my birthday on friday ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kath - Have just spoken to Marie.. would defn be on for a Sat night (had a fantastic time in Brighton on a hen weekend a couple of years ago.. : found some _dodgy_ nightclubs!!)

Will have a look at accom options... ;D

L


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Kath - Have just spoken to Marie.. would defn be on for a Sat night (had a fantastic time in Brighton on a hen weekend a couple of years ago.. : found some _dodgy_ nightclubs!!)
> 
> Will have a look at accom options... ;D
> 
> L


okay sounds like a plan.............and it's my birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif].......................but theres is no sun today :-/

I have never been out in Brighton so this will be a first..............................MAPG, alone with the ladies hey :

ccc - forgot to say would be nice to see you ............................................so for those not meeting up en route Fulking 12:30, I will give them a call ahead, and for those of us that are up for the eve, I will leave that to Marie too find accomadation (whom we must talk into learning to drive, buying a TT, and joining the forum )


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> ..............................MAPG, alone with the ladies hey :


What more could a guy ask for ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Kath [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Sarah and me might be up for this one too. What day is it Saturday or Sunday? We're thinking of getting a hotel for the Saturday night.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Louise - I've only ever done the boring route to Brighton i.e. M23/A23 which is functional but not much fun.

A FUN route would be to follow the route taken by the london - brighton charity bike ride which happens every year in aid of cancer research and which goes through smallfield. I have done the bike ride a couple of times many years ago, and while I can not remember the route, it was all country lanes and stuff.

Two potential meeting points would be

- M25 J8 (reigate exit): head for reigate. You will be on the A217 going downhill. Pretty much immediately after you start going down the hill on your right is a restraunt/hotel with a car park.

or

- M23 Gatwick Junction: after going towards Gatwick from the roundabout on top of the M23, you will take a left at the next roundabout in to south terminal. Go past arrivals/departures and back towards the exit (its a 1 way system). As you are heading towards the exit there is a Texaco petrol station and a McDonalds with a car park in it. The car park is a good meeting place.

I am going to try my best to come - which meeting point will you all be at and by what time? If neither of these suit you I can think of some other meeting points... let me know.

phoTToniq.

p.s. I'm assuming you will be meeting in the morning and will not want to meet in a pub. Please let me know if I am wrong about this.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Happy Birthday Kath!!!

It's starting to sound like a plan!!

Suggest we meet at 10:30 (for 11:00 departure) at the Reigate meet point suggested above (M25 jn 8, A217 towards Reigate).

That leaves us an hour and a half to cruise to the pub...*PhoTToniq* - can you lead the way and show us the bike ride route (assuming you recognaise it a TT speed!!).

Then lunch at the pub - meet Kath and Chris (? assuming you dont want to meet us at Reigate)

Then after lunch might be fun to do the sea front at brighton/Hove a couple of times then a few East Sussex country Roads - *emvisi* - you sound as though you have local knowledge - can you lead..?

Then for those staying over, head to hotel, park TT for evening, G&T's get changed and out for dinner/wine and nighclubs if anyone fancies it... I know a couple of places... *Andy* - if you find a hotel can you post? It would be cool to stay together....

Sunday lie in, large cooked brekkie and leisurely cruise back to London - doing the bike route in reverse if anyone can remember it... ;D

L X


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Ok, sounds good. I'll see if I can find a hotel. How much did you want to spend?

We might have to meet you down there at about lunch time because Sarah has an appointment at the opticians in Clapham in the am.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday Kath !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wishing you all a happy birthday weekend, and sorry that I have to be here as I am moving from my Penthouse, to a Chateaux in BruyÃ¨re du Serrures .

Have a great time guys and gals ! John x


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Ok, sounds good. I'll see if I can find a hotel. How much did you want to spend?
> 
> We might have to meet you down there at about lunch time because Sarah has an appointment at the opticians in Clapham in the am.


Andy - thanks - not too worried about price (its my birthday ;D) assume you'll avoid The Grand or the "1970's decor B&B" ends of the spectrum anyway ;D

L


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Price............................um like ................it is my birthday ;D. But like wise avoid the grand and a twin for me and Marie if it's possible.

Thank you all for the wishes :-* I am enjoying fine champagne and off to Lyme Regis tomorrow my favourite place in the whole world............. ;D 8)..........................so come on Sun 8) I want to hear the sea and have fish and chips 

I will check back on Friday as no forum until then, TT in dealer on Friday for pre Europe check over so should be clean for Saturday...................... 8) 8)

See you all there............ ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Happy birthday Kath [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

God will bless you with great weather tomorrow - trust me ! Its gonna be sunny until next week !

Lyme Regis is a special place thats true. Have a super time there. Johnx


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm ashamed to say that I rarely use the little roads, but I'm sure I can work out a nice afternoon route. 

By the way, I can suggest the Andorra Hotel for those of you planning to stay in town. My folks like to use it whenever they come down to visit. It's a big B&B hotel, right in the middle of town and close to the West Pier. Clean & tidy and very friendly, apparently. Â£20-30 pp pn.

Andorra Hotel
15-16 Oriental Place Brighton, BN1 2LJ
01273 321787


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool thanks emvisi - so we are after rooms for

Andy & Sarah (assuming you havent booked already) 
Kath & Marie (twin )
Me

anyone else? PhoTToniq? Paul? Nicky? Chris?

Will book after lunch tomorrow for anyone who has confimed...

L


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Haven't had a chance to book yet. I'll try to do it tomorrow sometime. Its all a bit hectic at work at the moment.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Andy do you want me to book for you guys? Won't be until after lunch tomorrow as I'm busy am...


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Oo, yes please that would be excellent. Thanks very much. Biggest bed possible please.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Louise - I can not remember the route at all - i did try looking it up on the internet but had no success 

The last time I did the bike ride was over 15 years ago 

It's a shame - I wont be able to dry run a route between now and the weekend either due to work commitments.. lets just see how it goes. We could always try to break the land speed record to Brighton - there is one section of it which reminds me of one of the courses in 'turbo outrun' if you remember that game 

Adios -
PhoTToniq


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Oo, yes please that would be excellent. Thanks very much. Biggest bed possible please. Â


Say no more Andy


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oooooooooo haloooooooooooo Andy ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Geddoff Paul spotted him first ! :-*


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Ahh jeeze, its like Carry on Camping.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just like last Sunday was Carry on Across the Solent ! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay just before I go to Lyme.........can I appologise for being so crap at organising. I'm sorry I don't have time to look at the roads, I tend to just leave the driving to my inbuilt compass :

so sorry again, but I will phone the pub 

Oh and Louise.............for tomorrow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :-* [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]...........HOPE YOU GET ALL YOU WISH FOR ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

HELLO Â !!

Can I come too!!! Â I nearly missed this one, being so busy at work (NOT)

I'll join u at the M25 Reigate meeting point if its still on, and have some stuff on the London to Brighton thing somewhere, will try and dig it out this afternoon. I think the Mini Owners club had a route map for their annual decant down there. Not that I have ever had ANYTHING to do with Mini's you understand (apart form skirts of course)

It is going to be sunny at the weekend, a little cloudy on Saturday apparantly but the best on Sunday.

Donna ( Back to turtle speed without Remap) Kebab


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll try and get there too, have to check with the other half, but as it will be a nice day I'm sure she will be up for it. Will meet you at Reigate ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Andy, Kath - bad news I'm afraid - i can't find a room in Brighton for less tha Â£140!! Apparently there is some big event on so its all booked... :-[

Might be able to find somewhere in Eastbourne/Bognor Regis but its not quite the same... :-/

I guess unless anyone can suggest somewhere else then its a day trip only...

Still looks like a few of us for the Reigate meet ;D

L


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Bugger! Was hoping to stay the evening because we can't leave London til lunch time. Will have a chat to Sarah and see what she'd like to do.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

boo hiss.............. 

having thinking cap on............stop
don't hold breath....................stop

.........oh called pub, they get very busy on Saturday lunch time but there is plenty of parking in the area if the car park is full........


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Regarding Hotel Rooms, there seems to be a lot of availability here, though a lot seem to have minimum 2 night stays:

http://www.uk.laterooms.com/sr.php3?a=l ... =1&n=1&b=1

or if the link doesnt work, go to

www.laterooms.com Â and follow links.

DONS


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

So everyone see you all tomorrow ;D

I suspect that I'll try and stay somewhere around anyway as last time to see my b/f for awhile :'(....................but a shame we couldn't sort out a hotel for all of those that wanted it, how dare some other people have an event on , and big :-* to Louise for trying her best, and on your birthday while at work :-/

.................there isn't a flower smiley but the thought is there ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

we are meeting at 10.30 right?

Also - my car looks nasty right now. Â i hosed it down after the isle of wight meet to get salt water off it. Â But since it was late at night i did not dry it. Â Now i have crappy white marks all over it because we have hard water round here. Â Can i still come? Â ;D


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

Took the opportunity this afternoon to check out a few cross-country options for tomorrow afternoon. ;D ;D

Sorry to hear about the hotels. However, there are loads of them down here; I doubt they're ALL full. I've heard that many of them insist on a minimum of 2 nights' stay if you're booking in advance, so perhaps it's worth trying your luck when you actually get here. I'll bring a list of phone numbers just in case.

I will meet you at the pub at 12:30 tomorrow -- it seemed pretty busy there at lunchtime today!

See you there.

Mike.

PS. PhoTToniq -- not to worry, my car's not exactly in concours condition right now


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

PhoTToniq - if I'm really keen then mine will have the tell tale dripping body work from Sainsburys Epsom jetwash.. : Otherwise its dirty T7 too!

See you at 10:30 - will leave for the seaside at 11:00!

Will bring toothbrush in case we get the chance to stay over...

L


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll bring my bucket and spade, havn't been to the beach in this country for ages


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

A cement mixer would be more useful -- it's all pebbles in Brighton. ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi Folks,

Don't forget to wait for me tomorrow!

Me and Johnny will be there.

i keep getting excited................COZ ITS NEARLY ME BIRFDAY [smiley=vulcan.gif] and i keep wondering what Hubs is gonna buy me for my car ;D perfume and chocolates are OUT this year [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

we won't be stopping over, but am looking forward to another sunny day..................as some of us will be up bright and early to wash our little darlings before setting off 

Nicky

xx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well all have a loverly time without me , I am moving up from a Penthouse to a Mansion so cant be there DAMN, ps I know what he's getting her for her birthday its a new lead and collar musnt tell you!
John x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

John keep ur Ring hidden in Brighton ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS can I quikly fly post a message for you lot ...PLEASE if you can come to my Hants meet on Tuesday, its near Jct 4 on M27 IM me for details or look in events March 25th ! Cheers ....runs off quick ...


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

See you all at 10.30, Reigate, I cleaned ROO especially! Last night in the sunset, though, in case it was too cold this morning - AND IT WAS!

DONS


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

get those shades ON!!!

c u thr x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Donna , hope ROO is as shiney on Tuesday at our meet ! Have a good time in Brighton you lot !Â John


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

What a day! ;D

I just got back from the Brighton meet. Unfortunately I left my camera (and my shades) at home so I have no pictorial evidence of what turned out to be another spectacular day both weather and cruise-wise.

Most of us met at Reigate (apart from Nicki ;D) and then took some wonderful country roads down to our official lunchtime meeting point. Lunch at the pub was great, and the company was even better.

Lunch was followed by some 'spirited' driving, only slowing down to admire the picturesque villages we passed through. The route chosen by Mike was great! He had obviously gone to a lot of effort to pick these roads and had printed a route map out for all of us.

After a spot of tea at the bluebell railway we went for another blast through the south down countryside, ending up in Brighton. As usual we attracted lots of attraction.

Thanks to Mike for putting the route together and thanks to KCTT for organising a great great GREAT G R E A T day  It never ceases to amaze me how heavy footed tt drivers are with their accelerator peddles  Of course our cars are happy to oblige.

On the way home I hooked up with an 03 Avus 225 TTCQ  We blasted through the streets leaving Brighton and had a mini-cruise all the way back to Gatwick. Daz must have been pushing it too because as I left the M23 I noticed he was just a car or two behind me.

I hope the girls have a great birthday night out -

until next time,

phoTToniq


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh such a super duper day!

I even got to drive my car  well......a little bit :

Talk about a typical "girls" event, no one had a map ;D............or a route  and some of us could'nt even find the start line : (yes...............i know.i can't help it!) but at least i had my lipstick, sunglasses, packet of Rolos and cheque book....incase we had to do an "emergency shop stop" eh Halle!! (No chance!)

Thank you Mike (who changed his name from Simon....just to confuse me) for planning the route and doing such a lovely smooth cruise, with enough time to see the onlookers smiles....as i said, we have a public duty to bring joy into peoples lives ;D

Fab scenery at the pub (apart from poor Mikes scratched car,....i would be soooooooooo not a happy bunny m8! good luck with getting your new pin back eh!)

Nice to meet up with some well known forum names and put faces to you all.....i will make an extra special effort to try an put the right NAMES to the faces next time.....but don't hold me to it ;D ;D

we are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky!

Heres to Peterborough next week, when i will be over the 2000 mile mark, but still so very much _in Lurvvvvvvvve_ :

Just off to tuck up my little girl for the night....another busy day tomorrow 

Nicky...............and John the driver :
xxxx


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for a really terrific day! Such good fun, great roads, lovely weather, but most of all, wonderful people!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Well I got back ;D..................thanks to everyone for coming, what a lovely day 8)

Really nice to meet everyone, the pub was fab..........I still think they should build a bigger car park though :. I have some nice photos so Amir I will e-mail them to you, ta.

Nice route despite the tractor - thank you kind sir 

Nickyb - when I get back we have to meet again - I want to see you after a few drink : 

The hardcore  did indeed find a room at an inn, although we did see an awful one first - no comment :-X. Followed by a super meal, good company, too much wine [smiley=sleeping.gif].............and a sad fairwell. When we get the villa  Louise you have to organise a meet to visit :-*

The journey back 'ere to the west country was better today than yesterday.............despite all the Sunday drivers :

ccc- see you there ;D

:-* to you all 8)

Kx


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi All,

What a time to be on my first get together, sun out, great company and fat arses gleaming.

I will be sending photos to Amir, hopefully he can host them for all to enjoy.

Hope to see you all soon

Darren ;D and Deana ;D (didn't get to do any shopping  ) couldnt have been that bad as she wants to come on another one.

PS Nicky, just sent a mail to Audi UK asking them to produce a questionaire before people buy TT's, first question have you ever been in a mental assylum. Cause your are mad girl


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

What a great afternoon! ;D

It was pleasure to meet you all (new faces) and great to see you again (Nicky & John). Glad you enjoyed the tour; there's plenty more nice roads and villages still to explore if anyone fancies a return sometime. And I'm more than happy to do the recce again. 

Definitely have to finish up with that coastal run from Newhaven to Brighton again, though!
Eight TTs cruising off into the sunset... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Being at the front of the convoy, I didn't notice much interest from onlookers. I guess it takes two or three to have gone past before it starts turning heads, so it's a good job the shiniest cars were at the back!

By the way, did anyone else spot the guy almost turning his box trailer over when he very kindly pulled into a lay-by to let us past and caught a wheel on the grass?  :-X

Off to the dealer for service and respray now, ready for the summer.

Till the next time...

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Mike.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D ;D

Yet another excellent meet!!

The weather couldn't have been beTTer, I have burn'TT my nose! :-[

It was really nice to meet new faces and I learned loads, including picking up the racing line on entry to corners following Chris into them!! 

Glad Deana enjoyed it even though we didn'TT get to do ANY shopping, you should come to Swindon on the 12th, Shopping is top of the list on that one!

I didn't get any sunglasses either, so still squinting whilst out in Roo today! ( Until I bought a bargain pair for Â£2 this afternoon. ha-ha they must be good ones 8) )

Thanks for organising, especially the country route through places I have never heard of - Thanks Mike, good luck with the paintwork.

My favourite onlooker being the biddy in the Red Astra Estate at the pub who was shaking her head at us when we gathered in the car park and grumbled off to find somewhere else to park, then to top off her afternoon, as we left, she had to wait for all of us to get out before she could get back into the village ;D

See you all again soon!

Kath - good luck with the Europe thing!

Donna x


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had a superb day. Sorry we had to miss it. Sarah caught the lurgy and I had to do my Dr boyfriend duty. Will try harder next time.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

See you soon, Kath, over an ENORMOUS piece of cake!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

..is it possible to have a bigger piece of cake than the one at the Bluebell railway... ?  
(don't worry Kath I won't tell everyone what you had for desert after dinner... )

Well I can only agree with ALL of the previous comments but I would also like to point out that this was a TTOC meet with MORE WOMEN THAN MEN!!! TOP JOB!!! ;D ;D ;D

Yes 8 TT's, 5 driven by girlies!!! and 12 of us for lunch with the four blokes having to chat standing up while the girls debated chipping, TT envy, new paint colours, kerbing your alloys etc over lunch.... ;D

Fabulous trip, must do again, couldn't believe that on Sunday afternoon the seafront was even busier!! (had a nice bootful of unplanned shopping too 8)).

See you all again soon :-*

L


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Isn't anyone going to post any picTTures? Due to my Computer illiteracy I havent actually seen a picture of my own ROO on the forum yet!!


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I mailed my photo's to Phottonic yesterday


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am looking forward to seeing ROO tonight in the metal ! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Isn't anyone going to post any picTTures? Â Due to my Computer illiteracy I havent actually seen a picture of my own Â ROO on the forum yet!!


Your wish is granted Donna ;D..........thats if I can RTFM or e-mail that Amir has sent me 

http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0709.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0710.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0711.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0712.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0713.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0714.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0715.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0716.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0717.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0718.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0719.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0720.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0721.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0722.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0723.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0724.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0725.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0726.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0727.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0728.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0729.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0730.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0731.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0732.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0733.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0734.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0735.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0736.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0738.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0739.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0740.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0741.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0742.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0743.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0744.jpg
http://amirs.homeip.net/TT/brighton/IMG_0745.jpg

Okay hope it works :

TTotal - hope the move was smooth


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"TTotal - hope the move was smooth 8)"

Awww , thanks a lot Kath !Sweet of you... yes it took me a whole weekend 20 hour days but all done, open house for all now ! A spare room so a real weekend away for whoever wants to stay ! 

J (Dying to look at the pics ! xxx )


----------

